#ubuntu-community-team 2015-12-30
 * balloons voices into the echo chamber
<balloons> jose, howdy, I saw your mail
<pleia2> morning, balloons
<pleia2> or whatever time it is :)
<balloons> mid-afternoon I guess
<balloons> I hope everyone had some wonderful holidays
<jose> balloons: hey!
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-12-31
<balloons> jose, hello
<balloons> ohh, haha, that's an old ping
<balloons> We have some spam on planet; a member lost control of there blog :-( http://j-baer.com/get-ready-to-get-sexy/
<balloons> I removed; poor person lost there blog to someone :-(
<svij> balloons: I wondered today, why an Ubuntu Member posts that on the planet… but losing the domain makes sense…
<balloons> svij, yea, it was a rather odd post, so I went an looked at the site. It's been overrun
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-01-01
<mhall119> balloons: did you remove the feed from planet, or just that post?
<nigelb> Can you remove just one post?
<mhall119> probably IS can
<nigelb> ahh.
<nigelb> If it's been overun, probably best to remove it completely.
<nigelb> (He removed the entire feed according to lp)
<nigelb> (Gosh, it was ages ago when I wrote a script to make sure old ubuntu members were cleaned up from the planet)
<mhall119> nigelb: right, I was checking that it was removed completely (the lazy way, I couldjust check the planet config branch myself)
<nigelb> mhall119: I was merely curious and nostalgic for a second :D
<nigelb> Happy New Year!
<mhall119> happy new year to you too nigelb
